# Cloey 28th



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a possibilty - myself and Paul B - will confirm later this evening round 10pm

Woppie


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Rigging up now!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Seabreeze is showing winds at 8knts at 5am decreasing to 5knts at 8am. Swell to 1.3m - 1.2m from the South. Low tide at 4.30am. Seems like a reasonable bet - maybe a shower, maybe not. I'll be down at the carpark for 4.45am - I'll PM you both my mobile.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be there at about 5.


----------

